# residence card for spouse of portuguese citizen



## waqascheema

hello everyone!
i am new to this forum.i m married to portuguese citizen and i have applied for my residence card.initially they said it wont take more than 2 months and then sef asked me to give them one more month and last time when i chased them i have been told to wait couple of months more,i would like to know from u poeple who have been through same process if its normal and how long they can take normally coz when i appplied my viisa was still valid .p.s my marrriage was done in pakistan and then we registered here in portugal.....
thanks in anticipation


----------



## canoeman

You need to visit SEF and find out what the problem is, and why what should be a simple process is dragging out,every person individual so virtually impossible to give a definitive answer


----------



## waqascheema

thanks for ur reply.when i checked with them last time it was on 8th of july as that was 90th day since i applied .they told me to check again in two months.i am going there again on 1st week of september,one more thing if u cud answer.portuguese citizen spouse can apply for nationailty after 3 years of marriage or after three years of getting the card?


----------



## canoeman

Believe it's after 3 years of marriage, but there's been some changes to procedures and laws, application is handled by the Conservatória dos Registos Centrais they can supply forms and information.

I wouldn't wait till Sept but ask now exactley what the problem or issue is


----------



## waqascheema

yeah but i already have taken appointment for 9th of september as they asked.u are right but i guess things aint that easy as they dont give any specific reason.my wife asked them they said to wait for two months..but do i need to be here in portugal for nationality as we are planning to move to ireland asap after the card


----------



## canoeman

It's your marriage to a Portuguese National that gives you the right to Residence in Portugal, applying for Portuguese Nationality a separate issue with it's own regulations.

As far as I'm aware the Residence Card only gives you the right to Reside in Portugal, a move to Ireland would be similar to Portugal re your wife


----------



## waqascheema

Thanks canoeman sef actually came to check us at home on 22nd of august and they said everything is being verified and in one month u will have ur card but luckily next week they rang us and said ur card is ready which we went to get on same day"
Same day booked tge ticket to dublin with my wife and already applied my card here things moving fast just wanted to update u


----------



## honeypunjabi

waqascheema said:


> Thanks canoeman sef actually came to check us at home on 22nd of august and they said everything is being verified and in one month u will have ur card but luckily next week they rang us and said ur card is ready which we went to get on same day"
> Same day booked tge ticket to dublin with my wife and already applied my card here things moving fast just wanted to update u


hello waqas bro
good luck in ireland
u been to portugal
have you any idea while married to a polish and living in portugal how long after can apply for nationality?
i want to confirm either is it 5 year like normal residence peoples or can apply after 3 years like potugese wife same rule for polish wife?
thnx for ur update bro


----------



## canoeman

Polish wife makes no difference, might in Poland for Polish nationality but not in Portugal *the Law states you must be a Legal Resident for 6 years* not 5, one of the requirements is proof of Portuguese to a min Grade 2 standard


----------



## waqascheema

*Hi*



honeypunjabi said:


> hello waqas bro
> good luck in ireland
> u been to portugal
> have you any idea while married to a polish and living in portugal how long after can apply for nationality?
> i want to confirm either is it 5 year like normal residence peoples or can apply after 3 years like potugese wife same rule for polish wife?
> thnx for ur update bro


Yeah if ur wife is portuguese then u can apply for nationality after three years but if she is polish then only after five years as she will be treated eu national there and i think could be muxh quicker if u try in poland here is my skype if u want to add me
Waqas.tahir33


----------



## canoeman

*Repeat 6 years before a legal Resident can apply for Nationality* in Portugal


----------



## Ahmed Raju

I am Bangladeshi citizen live in Portugal. I married with a Português citizen. Now I am 
Working in another place but it's in Portugal and it's far from my house. But I want to apply for residency 
So my question is if I apply for residency, will come to visit my house 
And if they come to visit our house 
Will they inform us before they come. 
But one thing I mention here that I was illegal when I got married


----------



## yahya khan

Hello brother pls give me ur email or ur number so you can help me about how to marriage in Portugal


----------



## Ahmed Raju

I can't send email address here, it's not allow here, so give me your number I will find you,


----------



## yahya khan

00 393511786263 add me on viber or whats up thanks


----------



## meetch

*Same Situation*

Hi @waqascheema,
Your posts are been very helpful for me as I was in the exact same position (so thank you so much).
My spouse finally gets the family reunification card in April (we got approved) and we want to come to Dublin also.

I was wondering if you could tell me what you had to do to get residency in Dublin? How long does it take? I'm worried it will be hard all over again like it was in Lisboa. Any advice you would be kind enough to pass along?

Much appreciated!!!
PS- I hope you are loving Dublin and things have been great.


----------



## HKG3

meetch said:


> Hi @waqascheema,
> Your posts are been very helpful for me as I was in the exact same position (so thank you so much).
> My spouse finally gets the family reunification card in April (we got approved) and we want to come to Dublin also.
> 
> I was wondering if you could tell me what you had to do to get residency in Dublin? How long does it take? I'm worried it will be hard all over again like it was in Lisboa. Any advice you would be kind enough to pass along?
> 
> Much appreciated!!!
> PS- I hope you are loving Dublin and things have been great.


The link below will be a good place to start - 

Irish Naturalisation and Immigration Service EU Treaty Rights


----------



## meetch

Thank you very much. I appreciate it!
Will look into this now.


----------



## faruqsavar

*EU resident permit*

Hi Congratulation 
I am British citizen and living in Portugal, my wife has applied for EU residence permit as my spouse in 9th november but still no joy . 
when did you apply for your resident ? how long took ?
Thank you 




meetch said:


> Hi @waqascheema,
> Your posts are been very helpful for me as I was in the exact same position (so thank you so much).
> My spouse finally gets the family reunification card in April (we got approved) and we want to come to Dublin also.
> 
> I was wondering if you could tell me what you had to do to get residency in Dublin? How long does it take? I'm worried it will be hard all over again like it was in Lisboa. Any advice you would be kind enough to pass along?
> 
> Much appreciated!!!
> PS- I hope you are loving Dublin and things have been great.


----------



## kingrulzuk

faruqsavar said:


> Hi Congratulation
> I am British citizen and living in Portugal, my wife has applied for EU residence permit as my spouse in 9th november but still no joy .
> when did you apply for your resident ? how long took ?
> Thank you


I’m also keen to find out about the same as one of my family member who is British and Portuguese passport holder will be moving to Portugal next year with his spouse, and he will be in the same situation. 

Faruqsavar: would you mind telling what doc did you use to apply for residence permit?

Thank you


----------



## HKG3

kingrulzuk said:


> I’m also keen to find out about the same as one of my family member who is British and Portuguese passport holder will be moving to Portugal next year with his spouse, and he will be in the same situation.
> 
> Faruqsavar: would you mind telling what doc did you use to apply for residence permit?
> 
> Thank you


In the case of a dual national, he or she may not be allow to exercise EU treaty rights in the countries where he or she holds citizenship. This means that a British / Portuguese dual national may need to give up his Portuguese citizenship if he wants to take his wife to Portugal under EU regulations.


----------



## faruqsavar

kingrulzuk said:


> I’m also keen to find out about the same as one of my family member who is British and Portuguese passport holder will be moving to Portugal next year with his spouse, and he will be in the same situation.
> 
> Faruqsavar: would you mind telling what doc did you use to apply for residence permit?
> 
> Thank you


1 Passport 
2 Photograph
3 Application form 
4 Term of responsibility signed In-front of Avogado (sef.pt/documentos/termo_responsabilidade.pdf[/url])
5 Police Clearance certificate from Portugal ministry of justice 
6 EU citizen 's Residency registration certificate , NIF , contract of house with receipt of rent Finances , Proof of address attested from( Junta Do Fergusia ) Parish
7 Marriege certificate if married ( 
8 EU citizens Financial evidence (Bank statement )
9 finally what ever document you submit cannot be older 6 month ( like if you are married 10 years ago , you need submit marrige certificate recently issued )
Those document are not from portugal , need to translate then attested by ministry of foreign affairs country of origin then attested by MINISTRO DOS NEGÓCIOS ESTRANGEIROS in Alcantra >

I cannot think anything else I have submitted .

These might help you 

Thank you


----------



## kingrulzuk

HKG3 said:


> In the case of a dual national, he or she may not be allow to exercise EU treaty rights in the countries where he or she holds citizenship. This means that a British / Portuguese dual national may need to give up his Portuguese citizenship if he wants to take his wife to Portugal under EU regulations.


O dear 




faruqsavar said:


> 1 Passport
> 2 Photograph
> 3 Application form
> 4 Term of responsibility signed In-front of Avogado (sef.pt/documentos/termo_responsabilidade.pdf[/url])
> 5 Police Clearance certificate from Portugal ministry of justice
> 6 EU citizen 's Residency registration certificate , NIF , contract of house with receipt of rent Finances , Proof of address attested from( Junta Do Fergusia ) Parish
> 7 Marriege certificate if married (
> 8 EU citizens Financial evidence (Bank statement )
> 9 finally what ever document you submit cannot be older 6 month ( like if you are married 10 years ago , you need submit marrige certificate recently issued )
> Those document are not from portugal , need to translate then attested by ministry of foreign affairs country of origin then attested by MINISTRO DOS NEGÓCIOS ESTRANGEIROS in Alcantra >
> 
> I cannot think anything else I have submitted .
> 
> These might help you
> 
> Thank you


Thank you for the info


----------

